# bloating and no implantation bleed during 2ww?



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

i had my ET with donor eggs last thursday. I have premature ovarian failure.

my question is ..... is it normal to have bloating after ET and no implantation bleed ?

feeling very worried  

amanda


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI AMANDA I HAD EGG DONATION TO I AM DUE TO TEST SUN AND I HAVE NOT BLED UP TO YETXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Amanda, 

I had no implantation bleeding either and got my BFP. 

I know it's much easier said than done, but do try not to analyse too much....if you read all the 2WW threads/diaries here you'll see that there is no pattern at all. Some have no symptoms at all and go on to get BFP, some have loads of pain and bleeding and still get BFP. At the end of the day you just won't know until test day. It's a complete   but there's nothing you can do except hold on tight and stay as positive as possible

I can tell you now if you get your much wanted BFP it will get worse   I'm now in the 3WW for first scan and I'm much more stressed than in the 2WW. Now I've got it, I'll feel much worse if it's taken away - if you know what I mean...

Wishing you all the very best for test date, hope things work out for you,
Laura
x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not uncommon not to have any bleeding at all hun and the pessaries can definitely make you feel bloated - good luck xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

awwww you ladies have really helped me. I have had a cry, called in work tomorrow to tell them I will not be in. I just do not need the stress of teaching and need some rest. 

Thank you. I can not thank you enough for lifting my spirits. 

    to you all.


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

i have had a good cry as well think somtimes it helps we all have different symptoms, im afraid i look into every one though this is a def 2ww i will not forget take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lisa


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm on 2ww, ET on Monday, and am feeling really bloated today and also a bit crampy. I think it's best not to dissect every twinge as it seems to me that 2 people can have identical symptoms and both get very different outcomes. Try not to worry. I'm still pretending i haven't had any treatment, seems to be working so far


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Guitarangel,

It's going two more days and three more nights to go for my testing, but haven't got any bleed except for some AF like cramps.


Lots of          to all of us in 2WW.

Cheer up hun...


----------



## Shaz Dreams (Sep 19, 2008)

, I'm on my 2ww also, well None of my lower clothes fit me I'm that bloated, lots of cramps too when changing posotion. I've also not had any bleed which Iv seen as a gd sign   Due to test on saturday. Boy these wks are going sloooow.  sending positive thoughts to you all 
Shaz Dreams x


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

ive not had a bleed either i have took this as a good sign!!  
Love
Kelly x x x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

well, I got a BFP so the bloating for me was not a bad thing! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Hi

I've not had any bleeding but am terribly bloated with occasional cramps. Test date is Friday so all will be revealed, although the thought of even doing the test is making me nervous - it's nice thinking I may be pregnant, the reality that I might not be brings the tears to the surface...

Good luck to you all and congratulations to those who have received their gift
Follie x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

I had bloating and no implantation bleeding and got a   today 

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

I've been naughty and tested a day early.....can't believe it     

Never believed this would happen, cautiously excited and keeping everything crossed for my precious cargo... 

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Shaz Dreams (Sep 19, 2008)

Well   to you follie,Tracey.
When I phonned the heath yesterday they advised me to test 1day early, as I wouldn't have had enough meds for wkend. OMG! I was sooo nervous to think of doing it early, but hey tested  this morning, I still don't believe it though, Im torn between extatic and very cousious.

Good luck to you all 
Shaz Dreams x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

congratulstion to you BFPs !!!!!!
read post as I was bloated yesterday after et on sunday. But gone now ( booooooo I think?), today has been replaced with backache (bit like pre af  ), and spots ....nice! testing on 10th (pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee work)

Cazx


----------



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Excellent news Shaz Dreams        bet you're on  !!

Cazx it's a really difficult time on the dreaded 2ww as you just read into every sympton, in fact it continues past the 2ww as well. Good luck with your test on the 10th sending you lots of  luck and baby dust...    

Follie x


----------

